# big piranhas



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

someone posted this on MFK, thought I would share it here too.










man I wish I have a yellow piraya like this one

















anyone want some big manny?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah I saw this nice pics.......


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

in all seriousness. That guy is holding 2 large mannies. Why don't they make it to the hobby, EVER? Is Japan and europe getting "ALL" the good fish? I'm tired of seeing all these people holding up their trophy catches, but nearly none make it into the hobby. What do you guys/gals think???


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

cuz all those trophy catches most likely ended up on their dinner table. sad...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That 2nd picture of the Piraya is unbeleivable...

And i'd thank my f*k if I ever had a Manueli like those ones!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> cuz all those trophy catches most likely ended up on their dinner table. sad...


you really think so? You would think that someone there knows that a trophy fish would be worth more money and barter 2 small catches for dinner instead of one large catch. Seems the N. americans that deal with the Sa people are cheap. They only pay say...85 bucks for a huge rhombeus and costs about 250.00 landed to the states. They then charge 800.00 or so dollars for the fish. I think if the Americans weren't so greedy and cheap they could offer double to the S. Americans for the trophy catches and still make plenty of money. Shoot you can charge me an extra 100.00 for a manueli that is 14" opposed to 6" any day.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've also often wondered why fish like this never make it into the hobby. Sure it may be all about the $$. But people running businesses aren't stupid, they most likely know those huge Piranha's are worth a fortune. There lies another issue..not many people have 800+ dollars to drop on a fish so they probably figure why bother because it will never get sold.

Shipping is likely another problem. With fish like the size of that Piraya it would very expensive to ship. Also theres the risk of the fish dying during transit. There's possible Liability/insurance issues?

I really don't know for sure but those are just my thoughts on why we never see these fish.
Either that, or they do end up on dinner plates :laugh:


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

weerhom said:


> in all seriousness. That guy is holding 2 large mannies. Why don't they make it to the hobby, EVER? Is Japan and europe getting "ALL" the good fish? I'm tired of seeing all these people holding up their trophy catches, but nearly none make it into the hobby. What do you guys/gals think???


the truth is manny's don't ship well in general and they have a even harder time shipping them when they are larger. manny's are definitely one of the harder ones to keep because they are temperamental to change and water quality.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have heard about the mannies and shipping. But there are many species of piranha that are only shipped in small sizes. would be nice to see some large eigenmanni , compressus, or pristos in the hobby.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

most of those fish dont really get that large in the first place which is why those are shipped smaller.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow those are some amazing looking piranha's


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

if i remember well, the chinese site that has been posted here several times has some pics of 5 (i think) large mannys like those on a grill. according to the translation, none of those made it through the shipping so the guy just grilled them!

i'm pretty sure they are just kinda impossible to ship (how sad!!!!)

i'd love to go fishing there and bring back one myself, but would it make it? that's a big question...and i think i know the answer...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Incredible mannies.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

all i can see are the mannies...but DAMNNNN if i saw a guy holding two massive mannys like that in real life....i would run up...kick him, take the fish, and START SPRINTING....but wowwww nice nice nice mannies there monsters!....i wish i could see the other pics but sh*t...the mannys alrdy got me kinda limp :laugh:


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think transporting a large manny from SA to here and keep it alive is possible but just won't be an economical thing to do.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm just now seeing the piraya pics...

Awesome specimens!


----------

